# как поправить лайку?



## bombastic (20 Июн 2014)

Приобрел новый инструмент, а там в левой трещит цельная планка немного на верхах, и 3 ноты звучат от чистого к расстроенному вниз на четверть тона, как восьмерка на велосипеде. В принципе там он не мог за 2 недели так расстроиться, хоть я и играл на нем по 6 часов.
Насколько мы выяснили, раз сначала берется чистый тон не расстроенный, то там проблема в засорении или лайке
Вопрос знатокам - как грамотно поправить лайку внутри резонатора, не снимая его, ведь 
инструмент очень дорогой и голоса мастеровые, сам не решусь снимать, хотя 1,5 года проработал в сфере ремонта аккордеонов.

На фабрику в италию сразу говорю - не поеду, в Мск нет времени мотаться за тысячу км.


----------



## zet10 (20 Июн 2014)

Вот и пожалуйста,Скандалли самый навороченный с голосами самого "рекламированного" BINCI,а все одно что то,где то да не так!
Отсюда вывод-не бывает идеальных инструментов как и людей!
Артем вопрос,а как в целом твои ощущения от инструмента? 
Какие на твой взгляд плюсы и минусы?
Инструмент очень дорогой и многим не по карману,долго изготавливается и покупается в России штучно,поэтому для многих не представляется возможности протестировать инструменты этого уровня.
Поделись пожалуйста своим мнением,я думаю всем интересно будет узнать оценку этой модели.


----------



## vev (20 Июн 2014)

*bombastic*,

Артем,
а почему "не снимая"? Какая проблема снять резонатор? Ты грешишь на залог внутри камеры?

Большинство ответов на такого рода вопросы я получал, читая это форум:
http://forum.mirbajana.com

Для начала я бы озаботился шелаком для того, чтобы не повредить сам залог при приклеивании обычными клеями. Насколько я знаю его у тебя нет?

Кстати, а там леально лайка стоит. У тебя на половине голосов стоял мейлар

zet10 писал:


> Вот и пожалуйста,Скандалли самый навороченный с голосами самого "рекламированного" BINCI,а все одно что то,где то да не так!
> Отсюда вывод-не бывает идеальных инструментов как и людей!



Юра, 
проблема, к сожалению, в том, то буржуи, зная наше печальное положение с таможней и пересылкой, абсолютно уверены, что к ним на завод инструмент уже никогда не попадет. Поэтому и отношение такое. Попробовали бы они такое провернуть с теми же штатами или Германией. 

Культура производства поднимается рекламациями и бабками, заплаченными по этим рекламациям.


----------



## zet10 (20 Июн 2014)

*vev*,
"проблема, к сожалению, в том, то буржуи, зная наше печальное положение с таможней и пересылкой, абсолютно уверены, что к ним на завод инструмент уже никогда не попадет. Поэтому и отношение такое. Попробовали бы они такое провернуть с теми же штатами или Германией. "


Евгений,согласен но все же есть маленькое но... 
Я видел и те инструменты которые поставляться в Европу,и там тоже эти же проблемы.
Хотя бесспорно конечно,что буржуины пользуются нашей ситуацией с таможней и процент брака поставляемого в Россию намного больше...
Поэтому всегда говорю,не покупайте кота в мешке,берите только то что можно самому попробовать,не заказывайте по предоплатам...

Хотя в случае с Артемом,другого выхода не было,без предоплаты я бы просто не рискнул связыться с этим заказом!


----------



## bombastic (20 Июн 2014)

В целом инструмент очень хорош, он понравился не только мне, но и баянистам с большим опытом, у которых баяны уровня Шишкина.
Голоса сделаны с душой -практически без изъянов, отличные тембры, левая напоминает теплый тульский звук в унисон, правая в лучших традициях - и крикливая, и мягкая, где надо, все нюансы от ppp до FF извлекаются даже на неразыгранном инструменте. В общем для решения проблемы выбора - потом сделаю для аккордеонистов обзор модельки - по звуку она явно лучше Бугари, по механике отстает от пиджини. Начали появляться проблемы в механике, свойственные для любого итальянца, в левой на выборе контроктава задает при дублирующем звуке, что говорит о некачественной сборке- запихали войлок, и годно. Плюс еще вопросы по установке самих голосов на резонатор - если на куске тугие голоса разыгрываются, то цельная планка начала трещать в малой октаве


----------



## zet10 (20 Июн 2014)

*bombastic*,
Ну значит все в порядке тогда,а то я признаться уже начал подозревать своих итальянских друзей в непорядочности.
Я рад что получился хороший инструмент для тебя ,и мне приятно осознавать,что я смог тебе в этом помочь.
П/с
Всегда говорил и говорю,что итальянцы не умеют делать цельную планку.


----------



## ze_go (20 Июн 2014)

bombastic писал:


> у которых баяны уровня Шишкина


Баян Ю.Шишкина уникален и единственный в своём роде. Подобных ему не встречал...


----------



## bombastic (20 Июн 2014)

У Шишкина трескучая пиколка, великолепное касотто мастера Чернова, и левая, не помню чья - в целом очень грубый звук, я был свидетелем, как на концерте баян сломался - сразу 2 рычага оторвались в правой, и гудела левая, так что тут тоже проблем хватает. Мне сказали, что он в 2-3 года Юпитер тот ушатывает, и ему его заново делают.
Лично для меня - эталон звука это 2 -3 инструмента, Янне Ратиа (Чернов - Васильев) и С.Шмельков (тульский инструмент).
В них есть мягкие тембры и насыщенный звук во всей красе, без скрежета и ангажированности.


----------

